# Do you think you will get a BIG raise if you pass?



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2006)

I am probably too maxed out for not having a PE, but I expect at least a $5K raise if I pass...


----------



## Ugly Kid Joe (Apr 24, 2006)

might have to switch jobs to get serious $, but I have been here too long anyways..


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

I dont think so. I just got a promotion so I doubt they will do anything else soon....even if I did pass.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 25, 2006)

Mine won't be immediate, but by next performance appraisal, it should kick in about another 5k or so.


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah, I just got a 10% raise the week before the exam so I don't see another on for a little while.


----------



## 12Bravo (Apr 25, 2006)

Nothing for me. Uncle Stupid does not reward you for getting the PE


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

I know...isn't that crazy?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2006)

Thats a shame about Uncle Sam, I know some state agencies have changed there policy's and give 10% increases for passing the PE (Tired of losing staff to the private sector) but at the same time the State started requiring a PE for certain management positions, which they didnt used to..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 26, 2006)

I just took a new job. Put in my 2 weeks notice this week. The new job is about a $5k raise, with the expectation of an additional raise this summer if I pass.

All in all, not bad.


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 26, 2006)

> I just took a new job. Put in my 2 weeks notice this week. The new job is about a $5k raise, with the expectation of an additional raise this summer if I pass.
> All in all, not bad.


Well that's not bad. More is always better!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 26, 2006)

^ Well, I moved to the area a year or ago. I got a call from the manager at one of the firms I interviewed with at the time, but didn't have a spot for me then.

We talked, I said I was frustrated at my current position because I'd been pigeon-holed into doing nothing but drafting up the PM's redlines. Despite having a master's degree, upcoming license, etc.

They made an offer. More money, shorter commute, less each week out of my check toward benefits, etc. I said I'd accept, I just wanted to get through the PE first before rocking the boat at the current spot.

I'm glad I waited. My boss was cool with it, but asked me to give him as many hours as possible over the next 2 weeks. Which is ok with me, it's a good firm, just not the place for me right now.


----------



## PL_NJPE (Apr 26, 2006)

we get a standard 4K raise immediately and then a hefty one at the performance evaluation. I can't complain about it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 26, 2006)

^I don't think anyone would complain about an immediate $4K. It sure beats what and old firm I worked at did.

One guy in the office passed the PE, and they gave him a one time $1,000 bonus. That's it. Needless to say he wasn't around long.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 26, 2006)

my old firm, used to only give $500 bucks :lol: Arcadis..

Then the people who passed would have the standard closed door meeting and then barter there way into a new salary. pretty sad I always thought, but I guess thats just the way it is..


----------



## JoeysVee (May 1, 2006)

I think companies should recognize it more also!


----------



## EdinNO (May 1, 2006)

I'll get noting whatsoever. As a matter of fact, it will likely hurt me at my present job. For one, those who are not degreed engineers or PEs will probably snub me and try to say that I think I'm high anf mighty now (and I'm not that kind of person). Also, the owners will likely feel like my commitment to the job will fall off because I will have more options job-wise and I will be even more under-paid at that point. So they may not depend on my long-term commitment, and thus, may not put too much into my staying around.

Maybe these are wosrt-case scenarios and nothing will change. Either way, I doubt SERIOUSLY that I'll get any kind of raise. One of the owners is a PE. I have heard that part of the reason he started this company was that he worked for a large, international company that does what we do and when he got his PE license while working for them, they neither recognized it nor rewarded him in any way.

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2006)

man thats messed up? What branch were you again?

I dont expect to be given the key to the executive wash room or anything, but I missed alot of time to qualify for the exam due to being in the national guard and spending time training and overseas (that the board wouldnt count towards my work experience(obvioulsy they are all commies)) and I have had to watch a lot of people hired after me get there PE's and so its mainly a personal thing for me.

But in Civil (transportation) its bascially the only way to eventually move up through the ranks.


----------



## JoeysVee (May 1, 2006)

That sucks, Ed. Sounds like you need to move on, ya know?


----------



## EdinNO (May 1, 2006)

I may move on. I may even start up my own consulting business when I get my license. With my wife just starting up a magazine that looks pretty promising, we may end up with some cushion to allow me to take that risk.

I am in the HVAC world. It is generally a low-dollar industry. In particular, my company is a controls contractor, providing control systems for commercial buildings and the like. You may have heard of Siemens, Johnson Controls, Honeywell, etc... We are an independent office of another big-name brand.

I am keeping my options open. A lot will ride on the outcome of the test. But I certainly need more money. I have made quite a step back financially to get into this job, but there is a method to my madness....

Ed


----------

